# Honda 300 project done for now



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I finished installing my 18% and other goodies then getting the bugs worked out this weekend. I had to replace the top end and rear end bearings but it's come a ways from when I first got it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good......def fun bikes for sure


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

They are, I put a clutch kit in it at the same time I did the reduction I kinda wish I didn't now. I don't care for all the stall.


----------



## BeauregardBull (Sep 2, 2013)

What all is done to this bike? This is kinda the route I'm wanting to take.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Aftermarket wise it's got a high comp piston, 18% gear reduction, competition clutch kit(probably going to take out it has too much stall), snorkel, 28 vampire edl on ss wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice build. It should be a lot of fun to ride. Those EDLs look sick.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah they don't pull as good as outlaws but they look mean lol might get some laws later on. I was actually supposed at how smooth the edls ride


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

08GreenBrute said:


> Yeah they don't pull as good as outlaws but they look mean lol might get some laws later on. I was actually supposed at how smooth the edls ride


How tall do your edl measure?


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

man thats one nice 300 u did a real good job saving that one


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks it came out all right. I think they measure around 27


----------

